# Melamine Mugs



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

We have got some cup holders in the van and want to get some melamine mugs to fit into them. 
The holders are of wire coated plastic design and are 18.5cm tall and 9x9cm square. we have found that we could get 3 mugs in each holder. 

Does anyone know of a good melamine stockist, we are located in yorkshire. 

Any help would be most welcome 

regards 

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

John Lewis is pretty good but are you sure you want melamine mugs. They stain very easily. Whilst I have melamine plates and bowls, I threw the mugs away and bought crockery ones.

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Mugs*

Hi

Although not very near you, there is a place called Mitchells near Dewsbury in West Yorkshire. I think they sell just about anything and everything.

There are other branches too

www.gooutdoors.co.uk

Also, have you tried ASDA? i am sure they had some when I was stocking up my van.

If no joy have a look at Towsure - I dont know the web site!

Rapide561


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Now the better quality melamine does not stain so quickly unlike the cheaper ones which stain almost immediately. Black coffee being the worst culprit. 

If you are in France anytime we found some really good quality melamine ware in narbonne accesories. Or order by mail order.

Motorhomer


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

I bought Waca melamine must be 20 years ago not cheap but it is as good now as when new www.waca-uk-marketing.co.uk must admit got rid of mugs and use china ones.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ditto with peedee. 

Jean, did you get rid of the mugs because they also stained, despite being better quality?

Don was trying to track down Corelle crockery a while ago. Not sure if he succeeded.

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Our melamine mugs are good quality but still find that we need to bleach them on a regular basis to remove the stains


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> .
> 
> Don was trying to track down Corelle crockery a while ago. Not sure if he succeeded.
> 
> Dave


Tesco have something in their Value range that looks very like Corelle ware. We bought dinner plates and-so far- they are unscathed with no chips or breakages. Great advantage over Melamine is that they can be heated before use.

We also use crockery mugs. I bought ( Tesco) china ones as they are a lot lighter than stoneware and seem to wear better. They also fit in the mug store racks mentioned by Chris in his post.

G


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Melamine (*@"!^&)$?>< ) that is me swearing!!!

Must have a china cup or mug for my Earl Grey.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies folks, certainly some food for thought !!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now come on Chris you can't be letting the Gazelle club owners down by buying plastic mugs must be china ones for us posh lot :lol:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: Jacquie,

yes sorry was forgetting, must keep up appearances :wink:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

Yes they did stain but i got rid because i couldn't stand every time we had a drink Dave saying "i don't like these melamine mugs,i like China" :roll:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Just bought some of the WACA ones Hymmi mentioned, not arrived yet. Will keep you updated on how they perform.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,

I feel confident that you will like them and they will last you for years.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its amazing how this site comes up trumps even if you don't ask a question. When we got our new van we had to provide new 'crockery' and Homebase had some melamine stuff in a pattern we liked. As there was no dedicated plate holder I made one in wood which was carefully designed to hold the plates so they didn't rattle. Great and just for once my woodworking skills seemed to be up to it although it was a real fiddle to get it exactly right. Then disaster, dropped a plate on to a cushioned floor and it snapped in half! Back to Homebase 'oh no sir they were a special purchase, sorry we won't be getting them again'. So ever since I have been that person with a tape measure in the crockery section of every caravan and camping accessory shop that I come across, trouble was you see that the homebase plates was 275mm across and well all the others are much smaller.

Well the WACA steak plates are almost exactly the right size yippee and WACO stuff comes with a ringing endorsement from Hymmi so I'll purchase this pm.

Thanks


Frank


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

Melamine is no good if you have a microwave.

be posh and get some good lightweight pottery/porcelain mugs.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Sorry djchapple

Don't have a microwave or a jacuzzi, surprised if you still have an Orian Pavo if you have the former.


Frank


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi sallytraffic,

Glad you are sorted,know you will be pleased with the quality.

Waca usually have a stand at the NEC too.


----------

